# Tolumnia Red Barry



## Erythrone (Dec 3, 2010)

So easy. Third flowering this year (February, August and December).

Pas mal pour un plant si petit! A good performance for such a small plant.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 3, 2010)

If the red is really that intense, that is spectacular!


----------



## John M (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow, that's lovely!


----------



## cliokchi (Dec 4, 2010)

hi Erythrone,

it's always nice to see tolumnia's again you don't see so many of them 
nowadays
equitant oncidiums or Tolumnias like the triple L =
loves heat
loves good air circulation
loves light
overwatering is their biggest enemy
I used to grow them in bangkok just underneath very edge of the roof/shadow
clamped in between 2 bamboo poles 1ft off the ground .
they were in flower for almost 2 years non stop
thanx4sharing
cliokchi:clap:




Erythrone said:


> So easy. Third flowering this year (February, August and December).
> 
> Pas mal pour un plant si petit! A good performance for such a small plant.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 4, 2010)

Very beautiful!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 4, 2010)

Stunning little gem you have there. Wish it were mine.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 4, 2010)

Thansk everybody.

Slipperfan, to my eyes, the red is as intense as in the picture. I bought it from JL Orchids. 

Cliokchi: I found them very easy to grow for me, but here they must support cool night temperature by now (cool is 14 C, not near freezing point). But I am sure they would grow better if I could give them more heat during fall and winter. And I through away almost all my "old" Tolumnias last year... (virus). Triste! Only 2 were OK (Red Barry bought in 2009 and Magic "Hildos"-2004).


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 4, 2010)

:clap::clap: :drool::drool:
You've got me excited, my first tolumnia is in spike!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 4, 2010)

Erythrone said:


> Slipperfan, to my eyes, the red is as intense as in the picture. I bought it from JL Orchids.



Excellent -- as I said, spectacular. I like Tolumnias, but the reds I've seen are mostly dark, or pinkish. You are fortunate to have this one!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 5, 2010)

cool pic, cool color!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2010)

Haha! You grow Tolumnias also! This is too funny. Sorry to read about you losing some. I grow mine in a mix of charcoal and coarse pebbles from the pet store. That way they dry out quickly after watering. If you like red you must get a Popoki Mitzi! If I see good one here I'll try to grab it for trades.


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 5, 2010)

Beautiful little cutie..  I wish tolumnias were that easy here... They rot so quickly when it rains heavily..


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks everybody!




SlipperFan said:


> Excellent -- as I said, spectacular. I like Tolumnias, but the reds I've seen are mostly dark, or pinkish. You are fortunate to have this one!



that's true. I already had some "red" plants that were rather dull.




NYEric said:


> Haha! You grow Tolumnias also! This is too funny. Sorry to read about you losing some. I grow mine in a mix of charcoal and coarse pebbles from the pet store. That way they dry out quickly after watering. If you like red you must get a Popoki Mitzi! If I see good one here I'll try to grab it for trades.



Yes.. I think we really love the same plants!:rollhappy:

In fact, I rarely kill Tolumnias... I disarded them after virus testing. 

Good idea for the mixe. I grow some new plants in LECA (in fact I received them on slabs and since I am unable to keep mounted plants, I decided to put them in a clay pot and I added LECA. I don't really know if it is was a good thing to do). I must water thoses plants 2 or 3 times a week. Maybe your media would be better.

And, you will think it is funny... I already have Popoki "Mitzi" ! Not flowered yet. I bought it from Carter and Holmes in Nov 2009. 

I am looking for a white clone..... I think I had one when I bought a flowering plant a few months ago... the flower were white flushed with pale pink... Unfortunatly the next flowers were rather "classic". Lip is now true pink and white...


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2010)

Hmmmm, white tolumnias, I haven't seen those yet but I will keep an eye out!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 5, 2010)

Here are some pictures.... (I would like to have all the Tolumnias of that grower...):rollhappy:

http://www.orchidom.com/Files/onc-photos/SAV2351d.htm

http://www.orchidom.com/Files/onc-photos/SAV2661a.htm


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh I see, not quite white but close. I'll keep an eye out.


----------

